# Closest Slot car racing or Club near Pensacola, Florida?



## smfins (Jun 14, 2010)

I haven't heard of anything going on the Florida panhandle. Does anyone out there know?
Thanks!


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

smfins said:


> I haven't heard of anything going on the Florida panhandle. Does anyone out there know?
> Thanks!


I've not heard of any HO clubs up there. It seems any organized events are Central Florida.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Santa Rosa Raceway, Milton FL 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My personal track:
Santa Rosa Raceway, Milton FL, just 10 mins north of Pensacola
60'-2 Lane, SCX Track, Copper taped, Power taps,
Driver's stations with 3 post, Ninco Plug, Power/Reverse
Slot-it, Parma/SCX Pro Controllers
Pyramid PS 10-15V, complete with Scenery
DS-200 for lapcounting duties
Run LMPs, Classics, Trucks, GTs
No actual structured races, just my two teenagers and me. Always looking for racers!
I can be contact me through the website and or E-Mail: [email protected] 

I got this from the Slotcar Illustrated Track Directory.


----------



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

:wave:


smfins said:


> I haven't heard of anything going on the Florida panhandle. Does anyone out there know?
> Thanks!


 If your near Mobile,Al there in Theodore,big 155' track.. You can call them at (251) 653-0054


----------



## P'Cola HO Slot (Dec 21, 2010)

*HO Slot Car track in Pensacola*

I've got a sweet AFX, two lane 5 X10 foot table in my garage with more than 75 feet of track, 10 cars at my house. Got a couple of guys who come by once in a while, but mostly it's just me zipping around the course. Always looking for someone to race with here in Pensacola. Basically, it's classic rock in the background, a few suds and logging laps for fun.


----------



## smfins (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey Yeah! Sounds great! Give me a call at 850-501-2706. I've got WAAAY too many cars LOL

Steve


----------



## P'Cola HO Slot (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, man, stand by till after the New Year. Got family and friends in town and they'll want to run laps. Little bio: I'm 40, white, married, no kids, live near NAS.


----------



## P'Cola HO Slot (Dec 21, 2010)

Also, hopefully Santa will bring me a BSRT G-Jet or Wizzard Patriot. You familiar with those cars. Got Super G's now, one lame t-jet.

Brian


----------



## smfins (Jun 14, 2010)

Man, I've got Tomy Super G's, SRT's and Turbos. I've got Tyco 440x2's. I've got Life Like T's. I've got marchon's. I've got all kinds of stuff! LOL I got addicted to these things for a while, and I had to make myself stop buying them!! I've probably got about 100 cars or so. My only upgrades are mainly tires and magnets. I'm 43, White, married with one eleven year old son. I'm always looking to get out of the house for a cold one now and then though! I live in Cantonment. Give me a ring or contact me after the holidays and hopefully we can get together and log some laps. I have a track in my spare bedroom that is smaller than yours, but it's a pretty cool setup.
Steve


----------

